# Can Anxiety cause you to get more wind/gas?



## Fiona 123

HiI know this may sound a silly question, but I have gastritis on nexium , and have anxiety on Buspar, which I'm not sure if helping.anyway, when I have bad anxiety attacks, I start to have more wind/gas and start to burp.Is this because I am getting anxious?any advice pleasefiona


----------



## Bonzi

I have found that when my anxiety gets bad, I get really, really bad wind/gas, and it often takes weeks afterwards for it to get back to normal.


----------



## billiebum

I would definitely say that anxiety causes more wind/gas/bloating! I know from experience.


----------



## raym0nd

fiona said:


> HiI know this may sound a silly question, but I have gastritis on nexium , and have anxiety on Buspar, which I'm not sure if helping.anyway, when I have bad anxiety attacks, I start to have more wind/gas and start to burp.Is this because I am getting anxious?any advice pleasefiona


Have you noticed that some people , when they are stressed say that "I am so unhappy(etc) i dont feel like eating". BUT, Some people over eat or binge on favorite foods when they are stressed. I have seen both types. Now, doesnt that suggest(if not prove) that there is a "connection" between the digestive system (and immunity also if you see!) and the mind ? When your tummy is upset, your mind is upset and when the mind is upset, the tummy can also be upset. So, deal with stressful situations "wisely" and dont let them leave you scarred or devastated. Be positive(not self-delusional) in life, and open-minded. It will help you to live life more enjoyably ! Avoid negative emotions whenever you can. You may not be able to do so all the time,but being successful at it sometimes is better than not trying at all.good luck...


----------



## tortilla23

I also seem to have those kind of problems.i never thought i had anxiety, but when i went to school, i always seemed to bloat alittle and had gas. never had that kind of problem anywhere else.


----------



## Dreyfuss

Fiona 123 said:


> HiI know this may sound a silly question, but I have gastritis on nexium , and have anxiety on Buspar, which I'm not sure if helping.anyway, when I have bad anxiety attacks, I start to have more wind/gas and start to burp.Is this because I am getting anxious?any advice pleasefiona


Your comment is pretty old but I noticed you mentioned Buspar. By now, you are probably not taking it. I have tried all the psychotropic medications. Buspar is as worthless as they get. Most docs don't want to prescribe Xanax but that has helped me on a low dose, as needed basis. As far as anxiety and the gut go, the more anxiety, the more screwed up my stomach gets. Well, hope that helps.


----------



## il90

"Anxiety can result in gas due to activation of the autonomic fight or flight system. This response increases sympathetic nervous system activity throughout the body and prepares your body for physical activity (like running or fighting). While fighting/fleeing you don't want blood tied up in your gut digesting so it is diverted to your muscles and digestion slows down considerably.

Interrupting digestion mid-process results in incomplete digestion of food which then passes from the small intestine into your colon where bacteria will digest the remaining sugar which should have been absorbed in the small intesitne. These bacteria release gas which answers that part of your question. Diarrhea likely also results from the incomplete digestion of food but constipation could also."

So yes, because you're not completely digesting when you are in 'panic mode' that food goes undigested to your colon where it gets attacked by bacteria. I find it odd that I just found this, I have been looking for this explanation for a long time! People have convinced me of all sort of things, and that just because I get gas when I am in a really bad place (mentally) I must have SIBO, candida, leaky gut etc. It is just anxiety.

I also get acid reflux when it is at its worst (panic), but goes when my mind go back to normal.


----------

